# SushiGod’s Log



## SushiGod (May 5, 2022)

New to these kind of forums. Going to be logging my upcoming training and diet from here on out!

*Stats*
6’2”, 201lbs
I don’t do the “main lifts” most are likely interested in hearing (SBD), so sorry there haha.

*Goals*
Gain mass overall. Specifically limbs. Stop looking like a gym shark influencer and start looking like a bodybuilder.

End game for me is men’s physique.

*Timeline:*
I just came off a cycle of 500 test, and am cruising now for 6-8 weeks. Will be getting blood work around week 4-5 most likely. So, these next couple months are most likely going to be rather chill. Then from there it’s coaches call. As I said too, I just came off so still training as if I’m on for about another week or so here. Then likely gonna be back volume temporarily.

*Additional Info*
I’m a very health conscious guy. Both bodybuilding and my health is very valuable to me. I keep in 40mg telmisartan and 500mg metformin year around, as well as a whole laundry list of natural supplements. Could go into more detail there if interested!

Anything you guys would like to know? Excited, looks like a supportive group here too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 5, 2022)

Sounds good, how long have you been lifting? How old are you?

What does your lifting program look like?


----------



## SushiGod (May 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good, how long have you been lifting? How old are you?
> 
> What does your lifting program look like?


Hi Cohiba!

Lifting since 17, currently 22. Had a rough start at 120ish pounds. Eating disorder. Part of the reason I value health still so much to this day.

I’d say until about 20 years old was suboptimal. Not that my programming was poor or anything, but that my intensity was not there. Not until I found a group of people that truly wanted to bodybuild did I learn how to go past that point that takes you from just lifting to truly training with intensity.

Program currently is Push, Legs, Pull, rest, Push, Pull, rest. A solid compound for each body part respectively, followed by more isolation based movements.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 5, 2022)

Ok, a lot of people on here are going to give you shit for running cycles at 22 yrs old, but I'm sure you are going to do what you want to do.

Best advice I have is to monitor your vital signs (blood preasure, heart rate) and get bloodwork done regularly. If you really do value your health so much, keep those things from getting out of whack.

I'll follow.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> New to these kind of forums. Going to be logging my upcoming training and diet from here on out!
> 
> *Stats*
> 6’2”, 201lbs
> ...


What’s the year round metformin for I have a shit load of that and never used it. I think I bought it initially for dieting but it’s been sat there for years


----------



## SushiGod (May 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, a lot of people on here are going to give you shit for running cycles at 22 yrs old, but I'm sure you are going to do what you want to do.
> 
> Best advice I have is to monitor your vital signs (blood preasure, heart rate) and get bloodwork done regularly. If you really do value your health so much, keep those things from getting out of whack.
> 
> I'll follow.



Thanks man. Got a pituitary tumor at the age of 18 which made me get put on TRT for life. From there I still waited till my 20s to use anything more than just 200mg test though. I’m on this for life whether I wanted it or not haha.

Appreciate the advice. BP has always been good for me. Even before using telmi and Cialis. HR gets high if I’m anxious but that’s on me lol. I check BP 2x a week rn. HR I check in the AM most days.


----------



## SushiGod (May 5, 2022)

Trump said:


> What’s the year round metformin for I have a shit load of that and never used it. I think I bought it initially for dieting but it’s been sat there for years



“https://www.instagram.com/p/CYWy3w1rQ55/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=“

Here’s a phenomenal post by Jewett explaining its benefits. He even has a whole podcast episode that goes even more in depth I’d recommend.

Crazy how cheap it is too.


----------



## SushiGod (May 6, 2022)

5/6/22

Trained push today

Current diet is below

Meal 1: 
5 slices Ezekiel break
2 whole eggs, 1.5 cup egg whites
1.5 tbs PB

Meal 2: PRE WO
8oz potatoes baked
6oz kale
6oz chicken breast cooked
30 almonds

Meal 3: POST WO
1.5 cup rice cooked
8oz chicken breast cooked
1 banana

Meal 4:
1 cup oatmeal (dry measured)
2 scoops whey

Meal 5:
4 slices Ezekiel bread
8oz chicken breast
6oz kale

Cheat meal 3x a week currently


----------



## SushiGod (May 7, 2022)

Check ins were today. I’m down weight, mostly water from lowering to cruise I’d assume.

Likely going to push food, but not sure yet. Will update when coach responds. I’ve eaten much higher than this in the past. In order to get to the 215lbs range, my previous coach was pushing me more near 5k a day. We will see what he decides!

Cardio is currently just LISSx5 days a week currently only 15 mins. Helps me with appetite and digestion a ton, and always happy to have it in for health too.

Gonna use a cheat meal tonight. Going for some pasta.


----------



## RiR0 (May 7, 2022)

Bodybuilding and health conscious is kind of an oxymoron.
You can do it for a bit but at some point you’re gonna have to make a choice to continue progressing or be healthy.


----------



## SushiGod (May 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Bodybuilding and health conscious is kind of an oxymoron.
> You can do it for a bit but at some point you’re gonna have to make a choice to continue progressing or be healthy.



I disagree. If I were to say I want to bodybuild without facing any negative health effects due to those choices, than I’d agree that’s a silly thing to say.

However, there are totally ways to be more conscious about your health and bodybuild. Less reckless use, monitoring health markers, getting regular blood work, being religious about health supps and ancillaries, and even the occasional echocardiogram. 

There’s people out there that never even monitor their health while on PEDs. There’s definitely more health conscious approaches that can be take. I never said it’s inherently healthy though. I agree it’s not.


----------



## RiR0 (May 7, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> I disagree. If I were to say I want to bodybuild without facing any negative health effects due to those choices, than I’d agree that’s a silly thing to say.
> 
> However, there are totally ways to be more conscious about your health and bodybuild. Less reckless use, monitoring health markers, getting regular blood work, being religious about health supps and ancillaries, and even the occasional echocardiogram.
> 
> There’s people out there that never even monitor their health while on PEDs. There’s definitely more health conscious approaches that can be take. I never said it’s inherently healthy though. I agree it’s not.


You can do all those things but at some point bodybuilding becomes unhealthy regardless of what you do.
You can disagree all you want but good luck getting to a decent size without being wreckless


----------



## SushiGod (May 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You can do all those things but at some point bodybuilding becomes unhealthy regardless of what you do.
> You can disagree all you want but good luck getting to a decent size without being wreckless



Not sure if you just didn’t read what I said or what? I never said bodybuilding is healthy bro. It’s inherently not. I just said there are ways to do it in a more health conscious manner.


----------



## SushiGod (May 9, 2022)

Rest day yesterday. Push session today. Appetite been super high lately actually which is always welcomed.


----------



## SushiGod (May 12, 2022)

Just deadlifted for the first time in maybe a year last pull day just for fun, since this is the last week before me and coach pull back volume for the next 4 weeks and let my body chill a bit. Only worked up to like 365x6 nothing crazy, but feeling it just cause it’s been so long since I hit them. Enjoyed a nice sushi cheat meal after as well.

Rest day today.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2022)

im a animal at all u can eat sushi nights


----------



## SushiGod (May 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> im a animal at all u can eat sushi nights



Bro, there’s no AYCE near me! I dropped 85 bucks on one meal


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Bro, there’s no AYCE near me! I dropped 85 bucks on one meal


as long as it good quality fuck it,but i love the all u can eat shit


----------



## SushiGod (May 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> as long as it good quality fuck it,but i love the all u can eat shit



100% no better way to spend the money lol. Got 72 pieces all together plus some miso soup and pot stickers


----------



## SushiGod (May 14, 2022)

Sup guys. Last day training at a higher volume till we lower to a 4 day split for the remainder of my cruise.

Been going hard, so my body will appreciate it for sure. Will update on what that is when my coach gets back to me today!


----------



## SushiGod (May 15, 2022)

Hey y’all. Enjoyed sushi last night and celebrated graduating college. Good day.

Coach sent the new split. Going to be Chest/Tris, Back/Bis, Legs/Calves, Shoulders/Traps for 4 weeks. From there, going to plan next move.


----------



## SushiGod (May 31, 2022)

Thinking of ideas for after this cruise. Nutrition wise, goal is still add mass so I can get on stage as soon as possible. As for compounds, I have some primo on hand which I was thinking of adding with test.


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 19, 2022)

Cruise has ended, coach wants test/npp. Starting this week. No changes in diet or training yet, which I assume is because we are going to wait for hormones to kick in before ramping it up.

Hoping to really push food and training volume this go around. Want to hit a lean 220.


----------



## CJ (Jun 19, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Cruise has ended, coach wants test/npp. Starting this week. No changes in diet or training yet, which I assume is because we are going to wait for hormones to kick in before ramping it up.
> 
> Hoping to really push food and training volume this go around. Want to hit a lean 220.


My favorite combo. 🥰🥰


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2022)

npp to me is like a diet tren..very similar results with much less sides


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> My favorite combo.



We gonna have some lil adrol sprinkles too ofc hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 22, 2022)

Excited to be back on. Could be mental but the adrol already is making me feel fuller. Super excited to push size.

Coach hasnt upped the training volume from 4 days a weak yet... very eager to push it up.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Will you post your training?


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Will you post your training?


It’s volume


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> It’s volume


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Will you post your training?



Sure thing! I think after this week we our going to shift up the split etc so I’ll share this Saturday/Sunday


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> It’s volume



Last time we upped doses, it definitely was! My coach definitely loves high volume. I enjoy it as well.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Cruise has ended, coach wants test/npp. Starting this week. No changes in diet or training yet, which I assume is because we are going to wait for hormones to kick in before ramping it up.
> 
> Hoping to really push food and training volume this go around. Want to hit a lean 220.


Enjoy the ride!


----------



## SushiGod (Jun 23, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> Enjoy the ride!



Thanks bro!


----------



## SushiGod (Jul 9, 2022)

Update on training.

It’s a basic 6 day push pull legs split, high volume. Can get more specific if anyone cares!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 9, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Update on training.
> 
> It’s a basic 6 day push pull legs split, high volume. Can get more specific if anyone cares!


Yeah, post your workouts, what weights you're using. The more the better.


----------



## SushiGod (Aug 8, 2022)

Update since it’s been some time.

About 6 weeks in up about 5lbs clean, looking same body fat I’d say.

Strength has been moving up and good has been increased.

Training still same. Definitely highest my volume has ever been but I’m loving it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah man post all the specifics you want. Be happy to follow along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiGod (Aug 8, 2022)

Today was legs, as follows.

Started with calves, seated. 4 sets, all to failure.

First real movement was adductors. 3 sets to failure in the 8-15 rep range.

Went onto leg extensions, just enough to get some blood in the quads and knees warm.

From there moved over to single leg leg press, worked up to a heavy set of 8, then followed that with a back off set of 20.

After this was hacks. Worked up to a heavy set of 10, then followed it with a rest pause set of 15. Feared for my life on these lol.

After this was some standing leg curl machine. Absolutely love this, cause as a tall guy most lying machines don’t even work for me lol. Just 3x15 on here.

Did 2 sets of kickbacks per leg, 2x15 per side. I try to hold at the “top” of this movement, and squeeze. Just want a juicy ass.

Finished off with leg extensions after this, 3 sets progressing in weight with a drop set on the last set.

Was absolutely fried after all this. Decided to do a couple rounds of farmers carries then was done after that.

Enjoyed my post workout rice, chicken, and fruit smothered in mustard and siracha.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Today was legs, as follows.
> 
> Started with calves, seated. 4 sets, all to failure.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good workout. Was all of that food mixed together? Trying to figure out what the mustard and siracha was on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SushiGod (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a good workout. Was all of that food mixed together? Trying to figure out what the mustard and siracha was on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha today I had a banana so ate that separate...

However, ngl chicken and rice + some pineapple mixed together is to die for.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

SushiGod said:


> Haha today I had a banana so ate that separate...
> 
> However, ngl chicken and rice + some pineapple mixed together is to die for.



I can definitely get down with that. Add some jerk sauce on it too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

